# For you computer whizzes...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

What should be a simple question. Since I upgraded to the newest version of internet explorer, I cannot get links to open up when I click on them (from apc, for example). I can go to a second computer we have which we didn't upgrade IE on, and when I click on a link, no problem. But from the new IE version, nothing happens. 

I am guessing it's a simple setting, but so far, in my computer illiteracy, cannot figure out what the heck I need to do.  

So, what's the trick? TIA.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

If you've just upgraded to IE 7, they have "tabbed browsing". The new windows open up in TABS along the top area of the viewing part of the Explorer window. I did not find it readily apparent, either. Also, you probably have that, along with some preference setting to be so that it keeps the current window as the "active" one in front, while opening the link you clicked in a tabbed window behind it, which is why it doesn't show up immediately.
-Jane


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Try this....

If the main menu bar is not showing up, right click in the area is SHOULD be. The default is that it doesn't show, how silly is THAT default?. Anyhow, Right click, and make sure there is a checkmark in front of "Menu Bar". 

Now, use the main menu bar "Tools" to drop down to "Internet Options". Make sure the "General" tab is selected (not Security, Privacy, Content, etc). Near the Bottom are the settings for "Tabs". Click on the "Settings" button. Under the box "Enable Tabbed Browsing" make sure the second sub-selection, to always switch to new tabs when they are created is selected. Now, when you open a new link, the new window will open as a new "Tab", and become the one in the forefront. The one you just came from will go into the backgound.

Personally, the tab thing drives me nuts, since I'm already used to the windows appearing in the bottom Windows bar anyhow, and used to navigating that way. Just one more redundant gizmo to have something new to offer, IMO. I turned tabbed browsing off by de-selecting it and quitting/relaunching the browser.

Hope this helps!
-Jane


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Bert, sorry your having issues. Sounds like Jane has good advice. Another option,

Install Mozilla Firefox 2.x. It is very strong and reliable, free and subject to way less spam, pop ups and other crap.

Mozilla.org - Home of the Mozilla Project


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Firefox = Pressurized CO2
IE7 = 2 (1 gallons yeast farms)

your choice.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

mkeevil said:


> Firefox = Pressurized CO2
> IE7 = 2 (1 gallons yeast farms)
> 
> your choice.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

mkeevil said:


> Firefox = Pressurized CO2
> IE7 = 2 (1 gallons yeast farms)
> 
> your choice.


Agree 100%


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh, yes, I'm a Firefox 2.0 user as well, although a FEW sites have glitches, so I use both browsers. 

But, Bert was already in IE, so you have to have some sort of browser working to go out and get what you REALLY want, LOL!

Hmmm, so what would a non-CO2 browser be? Mosaic?
-Jane


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

> Hmmm, so what would a non-CO2 browser be?


Netscape


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

non-CO2 = aol


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow. You people really know your computer stuff!

I only use them 24x7. 

If I switched Browsers, and then my wife went to use the computer.......

I'm with Bert. I'll use what I have. But I am glad to know that there are options out there. 
(My wife thinks I am the computer expert.) 

Now, I know where to come with questions! :smile:


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

ie7 is nice but Im with the others here...

Firefox all the way!!  Opera is also not bad (my preference actually)

Tkae Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Update - I tried the changes and modifications Jane suggested to no avail. It will just show 'searching' when I try to go to the link but never gets there. I tried disabling the tabs completely, and that did nothing either. Now my wife can't open up some e-mails anymore either. So, I will go to Mozilla. Once that is up and running well, and I've transferred the bookmarks over, IE7 is going uninstalled.

There's either some serious flaws with IE7 or there's a simple switch that I am missing somewhere. In any case, it's history.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I actually don't _think_ you can un-install EI, sadly. You can, however, make Mozilla the default browser. If its possible for you to got back to a re-store point prior to the upgrade, I would to so then get Mozilla anyway.

There, I just exceeded my computer knowledge.


----------



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

have you tried opening internet explorer then going to:

tools(its on the upper right in my browser) > internet options > advanced tab > then hitting those two reset buttons?

you could also try the tools > internet options > security tab then hit the reset all zones button.

just a guess..ive seen this before on a friends computer and it fixed itself mysteriously.

you could also try uninstalling IE7 which should revert back to 6 then if you are feeling brave reinstall it.

i personally use firefox.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

you can completly remove IE, although it's dificult, if you do choose to do so google "Remove IE" 

Also maybe try resetting the initial settings. Maybe there is someplace in there where you have it set up to have a popup blocker and that's whats doing it? If you hold control when clicking the link what happenes?


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Use Firefox, it will import all your favorites/bookmarks from IE for you. Also I wouldn't uninstall IE, there are just some websites that will not run in a different browser. I run into that all the time at work, but the good thing about Firefox is that you can install a add-on that allows you to open a IE browser within Firefox.


----------

